# ATI2DVAG Infinite Loop Stop Error



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have had this problem for about 4 years now, and it is annoying me so much because I feel so helpless. This is what pops up on my computer when I run a video/game/many windows up...


DSC06086.jpg picture by Crazypete3 - Photobucket


Please help me, and if you ask me to do anything with my drivers can you be extremely specific because I know like 4 different ways to uninstall drivers/reinstall drivers and I feel like I'm doing it wrong all the time.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

First off lets get your system specs

prebuilt: dell,hp,etc? model number

or

Custom built:mobo,ram,cpu,gpu,psu-make/model/watts?

Error message in Windows XP: "STOP 0x000000EA THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER"


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Where would I possibly find my model number? I have a lot of ID's on my computer tower and booklet that came with it. This is a dell prebuilt computer. 

Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.20GHz	29 °C
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
1.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 0RY007 (Socket 775)
Graphics
DELL S199WFP @ 1440x900
256MB ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO (Dell)	61 °C
Hard Drives
313GB Seagate ST3320620AS (SATA)	33 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000

I have speccy so if you want more information on the certain type of section on my computer ask me and I can post it up.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

model number should be on the front of the tower. ex: dell dimension b2110
or get the service tag on the back

Lets try a cmos reset. 
Dell Cmos reset


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

The service tag would be 5JWPZF1. I just went on the dell website and realized some new things I could try out. For example, the service tag if I put it in then it gives me a list of the exact drivers I need(which are completley different drivers than the ones I used at previous installation dates), the order I need to put them in (which seems like the biggest mistake I have made), and some other details. I may try to reinstall windows xp tomorrow for a fresh new start, but I want to see your advice first before I do that.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That would have been my next suggestion. Nice to see we are on the same page 

I would try installing the video drivers first before you attempt a reinstall of windows and see if that solves your problems.

But if you have failed in the past...a fresh install might not hurt.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you have any tips for if I reinstall Windows Xp or a site that goes into good depth about doing this (I already know how to do it, just once I reinstall it and get it up and running I get lost on what to do next) 

Also I do have a few questions...

What order should I go in when it comes to installing/updating windows, cd's, and drivers?

Should I just ignore the driver cd's I got with the computer if they already show new up to date drivers on the dell website for my model?

And thanks for helping me out with this, I have been stuck for it for a long time. Still haven't fixed it yet, but I have a really good feeling about doing this.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Install Dell drivers in this order

Downloading from the website would be ideal. As they are the most current.

The only one you *DO NOT* need is the bios update


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Why wouldn't I need to install the BIOS Updated driver?


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just reinstalled Windows XP and did a bunch of drivers. One thing I noticed extremely similar is that when I start windows, right after the welcome message or when I click on my account and it starts the desktop up, before any icons appear a split second my bottom start bar has a big blue box over the time/icon in corner/startbutton. This only happens when I know this ATI2DVAG problem is occuring. When I installed the Intel Chipset Driver and restarted because it asked me too, it went away. I was happy, so I started installing ATI driver and during it, it todl me I need to have Microsoft Framework Installed to get it, but then when I clicked continue is asked me to restart my system, when I did that blue box came back on the start bar.





****UPDATE****
So I just got Microsoft Framework 2.0 from the windows website, and sucessfully installed ATI Driver and had it restart without showing any blue near the bottom like it did for the past years I have had my computer. I will continue to install applications, programs, and most certainly updates from microsoft. I will tell you if I see something strange and when It has happened.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

My computer just started crashing. I realized during one of the updates the bottom of the screen started to go blue again. I will see if I can take a picture and show you what I mean.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alright this is what my computer looks like for a split second when I boot it up. This is how I can tell if I still have the problem or not.


Computerdriverframeworkerror.jpg picture by Crazypete3 - Photobucket




I noticed it would start/stop doing this when I was messing around with the 

CHIPSET Driver
ATI Driver
Microsoft Framework


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you downloaded all the updates for windows XP yet?


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes I have now. The really strange thing is it goes on and off during different downloads and updates. Like when I reinstalled windows it showed up. When the windows automatically installed devices it stopped. When I installed my chipset driver it started, when I installed Framework/ATI driver it stopped. There is something I did that may make me reinstall windows because my browser frooze installing a big set of updates, then it stopped in them middle of installing like 34/71. I went back to windows update and it and it said it was failed 2 times, then the last time I went to windows update all it showed was SP3 update instead of the 40 I missed. So when I installed SP3 and restarted It the Blue Glitchy thing in the bottom showed up at start up.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like it might be a problem with the video card itself.

Do you have another one to try?


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

No I don't, I don't think its much of the video card itself, because during certain updates or drivers installations it is working fine, but if I want to have all my drivers in and up to date or just in, or just all my windows updates in it does not work.
~~~~~~~~~~
Like for example, this problem never really annoyed me most when I had my an old version of the driver installed, but once I installed the newest one from ati the BSOD kept popping up.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Crazypete3 said:


> Like for example, this problem never really annoyed me most when I had my an old version of the driver installed, but once I installed the newest one from ati the BSOD kept popping up.


Which leads me to believe it is a problem with the gpu.

It could be that the gpu is failing or the power supply is not properly powering the card. (going out per say)

Can you post the BSOD codes? or are they still the same?


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

How do I get to the BSOD codes? You mean the hexadecimals that show when my BSOD shows right?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes like you did in post #1


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

0x000000EA (0X85ADF7A0, 0X86652B58, 0XF7A5DCDB, 0X00000001)


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

> 0x000000EA: THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER
> 
> A device driver problem has caused the system to pause indefinitely (hang). Typically, this is caused by a display driver waiting for the video hardware to enter an idle state. This might indicate a hardware problem with the video adapter, or a faulty video driver.
> Error message in Windows XP: "STOP 0x000000EA THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER"


This also confirms my suspicion that the gpu is faulty, after driver updates the problem exists.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well my mom has the exact same computer as mine because when we ordered ours from dell about 3 years ago at the end we clicked the number or products bought (2). This situation has happened on my moms computer before and I have seen it before myself, but sometimes ago about a year or so she did something and it fixed it. I don't really know if my problem is different than hers but her BSOD said the exact same thing about ATI2DVAG. So I may hop on hers and check some things and updates she installed and driver versions she has for hers.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep us updated. If they are the same. you might try to pull the gpu from your moms and put it in yours.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

My Moms

Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.20GHz	29 °C
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
1.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 0RY007 (Socket 775)
Graphics
DELL S199WFP ([email protected])
256MB ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO (Dell)	53 °C
Hard Drives
313GB Seagate ST3320620AS (SATA)	35 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio




Graphics
Monitor
Name	DELL S199WFP on ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO
Current Resolution	1280x720 pixels
Work Resolution	1280x690 pixels
State	enabled, primary, output devices support
Monitor Width	1280
Monitor Height	720
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO
GPU	RV610
Device ID	1002-94C3
Subvendor	Dell (1028)
Technology	65 nm
Die Size	82 nmІ
Transistors	181 M
Release Date	2007
DirectX Support	10.0
DirectX Shader Model	4.0
OpenGL Support	3.0
Bios Core Clock	525.00
Bios Mem Clock	500.00
Driver	ati2mtag.sys
Driver version	6.14.10.6962
Temperature	50 °C
Core Voltage	1.100 V
BIOS Version	113-B16903-103
ROPs	4
Shaders	40 unified
Memory Type	DDR2
Memory	256 MB
Bus Width	64 Bit
Pixel Fillrate	0.4 GPixels/s
Texture Fillrate	0.4 GTexels/s
Bandwidth	4.0 GB/s

ATI Display Driver Version 8.62-090520m1-080370C-Dell
8.620.0.0 5/15/2009

Myne

Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.20GHz	29 °C
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
1.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 0RY007 (Socket 775)
Graphics
DELL S199WFP ([email protected])
256MB ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO (Dell)
Hard Drives
313GB Seagate ST3320620AS (SATA)	38 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
Audio
USB Audio Device
Graphics
Monitor
Name	DELL S199WFP on ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO
Current Resolution	1440x900 pixels
Work Resolution	1440x870 pixels
State	enabled, primary, output devices support
Monitor Width	1440
Monitor Height	900
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO
GPU	RV610
Device ID	1002-94C3
Subvendor	Dell (1028)
Technology	65 nm
Die Size	82 nmІ
Transistors	181 M
Release Date	2007
DirectX Support	10.0
DirectX Shader Model	4.0
OpenGL Support	3.0
Bios Core Clock	525.00
Bios Mem Clock	500.00
Driver	ati2mtag.sys
Driver version	6.14.10.6806
BIOS Version	113-B16903-103
ROPs	4
Shaders	40 unified
Memory Type	DDR2
Memory	256 MB
Bus Width	64 Bit
ATI Display Driver Version 8.49-080409a-063306C-Dell
8.490.0.0 4/9/2008


I Hope you don't mean physically take her card out and put it in myne.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, physically take it out and place it in yours. If you are uncomfortable doing that. I suggest taking it to a shop and have them test yours.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright, ill probably do that.


----------

